# Ohm reading



## Dustin (11/11/15)

Watsup guys...new to the forum. Been vaping for over a year. Iv got the smok m80 and the ohm reading seems to be jumping up and down when i fire it. It happens on both my rba and rda. Iv checked for loose screws but all seems good. Any suggestions? ?


----------



## Alex_123 (11/11/15)

Hey man. Welcome.
Ive had issues too.
Loose screws on RDA or rba is main problem. It could be the 510 on the mod itself too. I have never owned the mention device. But make sure threads are clean on the mod. 
If all tanks and rdas are doing it, it will most likely be the mod itself.
Clean threads, tight screws usually fix the issue!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dustin (11/11/15)

Dustin said:


> Watsup guys...new to the forum. Been vaping for over a year. Iv got the smok m80 and the ohm reading seems to be jumping up and down when i fire it. It happens on both my rba and rda. Iv checked for loose screws but all seems good. Any suggestions? ?


Thanks man. Im starting to think it is the mod itself. It just happened over night. Could it not be the gauge kanthol im using? Currently using 26?

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------



## stevie g (11/11/15)

There are a few threads on the forum about the smok m80 resistance jumping, I would try to link to them but I'm on my phone.


----------

